# *SoCalSoccer Database Deleted*



## Dominic (Jul 8, 2016)

Hello Forum members ,
Two days ago the Socalsoccer database that contains all posts/threads/usernames was deleted. How this happened is unknown, and why someone would delete a soccer forum database is beyond me. 12 years of posts gone (1.2 million), and 20,000 members . We have to pick up where we left off and move forward now, and I have decided to start with the latest forum software Xenforo. I currently use Xenforo for www.nocalsoccer.com and have had no issues. 
  Over the next few days I will work on the forums look and function, including bringing back all the old forums categories. For the Premium/Platinum members I will have you contact me individually to reinstate your membership in a few days after I get the forum functioning .Please bare with me as I have many hours/days work ahead of me.

Dominic

PS Your old password and username is no longer in existence, please register.


----------



## bababooey (Jul 8, 2016)

Sorry to hear that your labor of love has vanished. Best of luck with the new site. I sure missed the old site when it was down the past week or so.


----------



## JackZ (Jul 8, 2016)

That stinks. Not having all the archived posts is a loss, but alas, we move on, looking forward to it!
Good luck Dom and don't stress too much over it, you'll get it back in order in due time.


----------



## 3JMommy (Jul 8, 2016)

Wow! So sorry! So much work. Thanks for bringing it back up....


----------



## Buckyballer (Jul 8, 2016)

Bummer! But we will get it moving soon. Surf is coming.


----------



## SBFDad (Jul 8, 2016)

SoCal Soccer Forums = Jon Snow


----------



## Papa Teran (Jul 8, 2016)

Hi Dom,
I'm so sorry to hear of your situation. I've been doing IT databasing for coming up on 20 years now and have assisted in the recovery of many same scenarios. I would be more than happy to help you out. Feel free to contact me if you can use an extra hand.


----------



## Generik (Jul 8, 2016)

WOW...what a shame - hoping we create some new history here on this new format!


----------



## Dominic (Jul 8, 2016)

Drake Teran said:


> Hi Dom,
> I'm so sorry to hear of your situation. I've been doing IT databasing for coming up on 20 years now and have assisted in the recovery of many same scenarios. I would be more than happy to help you out. Feel free to contact me if you can use an extra hand.


Thanks Drake, I had my server manager concur with what I saw 0KB for socalsoccer's database.  He could not find anything other than the database base name that was left. I will be implementing a restore or mirroring function available through my server company soon.


----------



## Charlotte's Chauffeur (Jul 8, 2016)

What a catastrophe!  However, all we need to do is to get the forum categories up ASAP and let the mob do the rest.  I don't think most of us need to see what someone said 12 years ago, so it really won't be much of a problem in the long run - just a minor inconvenience for each forum member who must now re-register.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## Dominic (Jul 8, 2016)

I will put up the rest of the forums later today.


----------



## NoGoal (Jul 8, 2016)

Dom, sorry to hear about the data lost. That really blows, how am I going to look up a posters prior posts to reveal their true identity


----------



## Wez (Jul 8, 2016)

Thank you for your service!


----------



## Papa Teran (Jul 8, 2016)

Dominic said:


> Thanks Drake, I had my server manager concur with what I saw 0KB for socalsoccer's database.  He could not find anything other than the database base name that was left. I will be implementing a restore or mirroring function available through my server company soon.


Good luck with the restoration effort and hope you can return to your desired state.  -Drake


----------



## Myleftfoot (Jul 8, 2016)

thank you Dominic. Let's start the fun with new posts.


----------



## espola (Jul 8, 2016)

Dominic said:


> Hello Forum members ,
> Two days ago the Socalsoccer database that contains all posts/threads/usernames was deleted. How this happened is unknown, and why someone would delete a soccer forum database is beyond me. 12 years of posts gone (1.2 million), and 20,000 members . We have to pick up where we left off and move forward now, and I have decided to start with the latest forum software Xenforo. I currently use Xenforo for www.nocalsoccer.com and have had no issues.
> Over the next few days I will work on the forums look and function, including bringing back all the old forums categories. For the Premium/Platinum members I will have you contact me individually to reinstate your membership in a few days after I get the forum functioning .Please bare with me as I have many hours/days work ahead of me.
> 
> ...


2 days ago would be about 3 days after the "Database error" messages started coming out.


----------



## timbuck (Jul 8, 2016)

Am I the real Timbuck?  Or Just a Parent in disguise?  (evil laugh....)


----------



## USSoccer23 (Jul 8, 2016)

Damn. I just figured the site was down for one reason or another. Then today I saw this site and came across this message. Bummer that everything is gone. Well I guess when someone asks a question now they can't be directed at some old post where another person asked/answered that question years earlier. Can we make a rule that people aren't allowed to constantly post tournament info in every age group non-stop


----------



## Dana Flip (Jul 8, 2016)

Good to see that this forum is back....


----------



## 66 GTO (Jul 8, 2016)

05 flight one player availble to guest play this weekend Centermid  Solid defensive mid


----------



## timbuck (Jul 8, 2016)

USSoccer23 said:


> Damn. I just figured the site was down for one reason or another. Then today I saw this site and came across this message. Bummer that everything is gone. Well I guess when someone asks a question now they can't be directed at some old post where another person asked/answered that question years earlier. Can we make a rule that people aren't allowed to constantly post tournament info in every age group non-stop


I don't mind tournament info, it's the tryout info that should be kept in check.


----------



## outside! (Jul 8, 2016)

Keep up the good work Dominic! As I said privately, computers will suck until long after we care.


----------



## Technician72 (Jul 8, 2016)

timbuck said:


> I don't mind tournament info, it's the tryout info that should be kept in check.


More so the creation of additional threads conveying the same information, it's basic forum etiquette to just bump up the old thread with the same valid information.


----------



## soccerstriker7 (Jul 8, 2016)

This format looks much better than the previous!


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jul 8, 2016)

Pretty crazy.  It will be interesting to see how this new forum evolves.  I think that the timing is perfect with the new Girls DA coming out.


----------



## MR.D (Jul 8, 2016)

Dom, sorry for the loss.  Maybe we needed this.   I like the new look.


----------



## coachsamy (Jul 8, 2016)

Damn there are some ruthless hackers out there. I wonder who's panties got wet and went and delete it the database.  At least Dom is on top of things.


----------



## timbuck (Jul 8, 2016)

Because I was craving my socalsoccer.com fix and I wasn't sure what happened, I looked at other possible domains to buy and start up something new.  Not trying to compete, but just wasn't sure if Dom took off to a deserted island somewhere.
One domain was "parked", so I inquired on the cost.  The broker wanted $18,000 for it.  Needless to say, I'm glad this is back up.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jul 8, 2016)

Thanks for the resurrection Dominic.  Too bad all the BC (Before Crash) stuff is gone.  Looking forward to the AD (After Deletion). A new epoch begins for Socal Soccer....Someone should start a truth and reconciliation thread for speculation as to who is responsible.


----------



## dk_b (Jul 8, 2016)

@Dominic - this will gain traction so quickly it will seem like the old site was never gone.  Even those of us from NorCal enjoy some things in SoCal . . .


----------



## tugs (Jul 8, 2016)

Someone must have really been ticked off to go through the trouble of hacking and torpedoing a youth soccer forum.  Just hope the maniac doesn't do it again as soon as they see an offensive post.


----------



## CaliKlines (Jul 8, 2016)

Thanks Dom...your efforts are much appreciated.


----------



## nononono (Jul 8, 2016)

Thanks for bringing the site back Dom....

I told JAP and Spola to stop roughhousing - fighting in the only SoCalSoccer comment Cabin left, but Noooooooo they continued and knocked the lantern into the Kerosene .....

Whooooosh ....


----------



## Nicole13 (Jul 8, 2016)

Thanks for all your work!


----------



## TangoCity (Jul 8, 2016)

at least that one thread with over 714 pages of posts with people arguing with each other over current events got deleted.


----------



## God (Jul 8, 2016)

It was mostly meaningless data anyway.


----------



## G98dad (Jul 8, 2016)

Look! I'm a new member!


----------



## Spottswoode (Jul 8, 2016)

A fresh start--almost like a presidential pardon.


----------



## espola (Jul 8, 2016)

Some pieces are still out there echoing around --

https://web.archive.org/web/20150426105454/http://www.socalsoccer.com/forum/portal.php

Now if I can just find all those pictures I posted.


----------



## Flojo (Jul 8, 2016)

Seems like a friendlier user interface on this site. Also must be nice to have a fresh(er) start for others.


----------



## Vin (Jul 8, 2016)

SoccerCrazy did it!


----------



## Eusebio (Jul 8, 2016)

I'm pretty sure it was Professor Plum and he hacked the forum with the candlestick.

Anyway I'm digging the new forum, though I admit I miss the "Thanks" buttons.

Btw, if you still have access to the server, the data is probably still there on the server hard drive. Normally when you delete a file, the actual file isn't deleted. Just the reference to that file's location is deleted. Then eventually the file gets overwritten as more data is written to the hard drive. So if a file gets deleted and you don't add anymore files, you actually have a decent chance of recovering that deleted file. But the more new files and data added, the harder it is to recover it. That's data recovery in a nutshell. 

Very vindictive and pathetic for someone to go through the trouble of hacking and deleting a youth soccer forum. You'd think they would have better things to do.


----------



## espola (Jul 9, 2016)

Eusebio said:


> I'm pretty sure it was Professor Plum and he hacked the forum with the candlestick.
> 
> Anyway I'm digging the new forum, though I admit I miss the "Thanks" buttons.
> 
> ...


There is a "like" button.


----------



## Dominic (Jul 9, 2016)

I will be adding mods to the forum soon like this one https://xenforo.com/community/resources/post-ratings-taking-likes-to-the-next-level.410/


----------



## espola (Jul 9, 2016)

Dominic said:


> I will be adding mods to the forum soon like this one https://xenforo.com/community/resources/post-ratings-taking-likes-to-the-next-level.410/


"(posters want to avoid negative ratings)"​There were a few posters (who have not yet found this again) who seemed to post for no other reason.


----------



## nononono (Jul 9, 2016)

espola said:


> "(posters want to avoid negative ratings)"​There were a few posters (who have not yet found this again) who *seemed to post for no other reason*.



*They sell mirrors on Amazon Spola......







*


----------



## The Bat (Jul 9, 2016)

Keep up the good work...I got your back now! /\o/\


----------



## lvnsocr (Jul 10, 2016)

Missed the forum, glad it's back! Thanks Dom.


----------



## 4DaLuvoftheGM (Jul 10, 2016)

Thanks Dom. Felt like something was missing in my life when the site was down.  Where else could I act like I was someone else.


----------



## TD1 (Jul 10, 2016)

Dom how do I stop from getting email alert every time someone posts in a thread?  I'd like to set it so I don't get any email alerts ever.


----------



## GunninGopher (Jul 10, 2016)

Click on your username in the upper-right corner. Click preferences and un-check "Automatically watch threads that you create or when you reply.."

You can do it a couple of other ways, too.


----------



## sandshark (Jul 11, 2016)

I kinda like it, it is like going to a new club! Fresh start, fresh ideas and a new coach.


----------



## HollywoodFC (Jul 11, 2016)

Sorry to hear about your tech troubles.  Good luck!


----------



## Technician72 (Jul 11, 2016)

sandshark said:


> I kinda like it, it is like going to a new club! Fresh start, fresh ideas and a new coach.


Time to peel that old club sticker off the car!


----------



## Flipthrow (Jul 11, 2016)

Back from vacay and looking forward to the new forums.  Maybe this new start will filter out the riff raff.


----------



## Surfref (Jul 12, 2016)

That sucks.  I thought the site was down for maintenance.


----------



## espola (Jul 12, 2016)

Surfref said:


> That sucks.  I thought the site was down for maintenance.


Yes -- extreme maintenance.  Went in for a cleaning, came home with a complete new set of dentures.


----------



## Just a Parent (Jul 12, 2016)

espola said:


> "(posters want to avoid negative ratings)"​There were a few posters (who have not yet found this again) who seemed to post for no other reason.


I even remember one, (who has found this again) who was voted the most annoying poster.


----------



## Southside (Jul 13, 2016)

Sorry Madcow, I was just deleting my post, I guess I push the nuke button.


----------



## madcow (Jul 13, 2016)

Southside said:


> Sorry Madcow, I was just deleting my post, I guess I push the nuke button.


Too funny. I knew it was you!


----------



## Buddhabman (Jul 13, 2016)

Southside Oops      That was one way to get rid of Simon Magnus. Sorry the old forum was deleted.  Good to get it started again.  Thanks!


----------



## Culchie (Jul 24, 2016)

Dominic said:


> Hello Forum members ,
> Two days ago the Socalsoccer database that contains all posts/threads/usernames was deleted. How this happened is unknown, and why someone would delete a soccer forum database is beyond me. 12 years of posts gone (1.2 million), and 20,000 members . We have to pick up where we left off and move forward now, and I have decided to start with the latest forum software Xenforo. I currently use Xenforo for www.nocalsoccer.com and have had no issues.
> Over the next few days I will work on the forums look and function, including bringing back all the old forums categories. For the Premium/Platinum members I will have you contact me individually to reinstate your membership in a few days after I get the forum functioning .Please bare with me as I have many hours/days work ahead of me.
> 
> ...


----------



## on d-fense (Jul 25, 2016)

Dom, i just came on to find an old post and BLAM!! it's all gone... Sorry about the hacker or what ever happened.  This was and is always has been a good source of info and fun. I still have your first run T-Shirt! (we talk a good game). One of the originals but not a heavy poster. I just troll now and then since DD is in her last year of college. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Dominic (Jul 25, 2016)

on d-fense said:


> Dom, i just came on to find an old post and BLAM!! it's all gone... Sorry about the hacker or what ever happened.  This was and is always has been a good source of info and fun. I still have your first run T-Shirt! (we talk a good game). One of the originals but not a heavy poster. I just troll now and then since DD is in her last year of college. Keep up the good work.


On D-fense I am glad you stopped by, you were one of the originals from 10 years ago. I bet you cannot wait to get the grand kids playing . Remember when the CSL was the only game in town, and Surf Cup truly was the best of the best?


----------



## on d-fense (Jul 26, 2016)

Dominic said:


> On D-fense I am glad you stopped by, you were one of the originals from 10 years ago. I bet you cannot wait to get the grand kids playing . Remember when the CSL was the only game in town, and Surf Cup truly was the best of the best?


Yea i was trying to find their CSL's archive standings to reference something for friends but their website is hard to navigate now. My co-workers who have kids playing club i give them some tips and recommend your site.  The pool has overfilled..SMH


----------



## Lion Handler (Jul 27, 2016)

Dominic said:


> Hello Forum members ,
> Two days ago the Socalsoccer database that contains all posts/threads/usernames was deleted. How this happened is unknown, and why someone would delete a soccer forum database is beyond me. 12 years of posts gone (1.2 million), and 20,000 members . We have to pick up where we left off and move forward now, and I have decided to start with the latest forum software Xenforo. I currently use Xenforo for www.nocalsoccer.com and have had no issues.
> Over the next few days I will work on the forums look and function, including bringing back all the old forums categories. For the Premium/Platinum members I will have you contact me individually to reinstate your membership in a few days after I get the forum functioning .Please bare with me as I have many hours/days work ahead of me.
> 
> ...


https://www.carbonite.com/


----------



## Surfref (Jul 27, 2016)

Does Platinum or Premier member still exist?  And if so what are the benefits?


----------



## f1nfutbol fan (Jul 30, 2016)

It is unfortunate to lose a lot of very informative threads.

For me, it was loosing the insight & experiences expressed in regards to high school & college prep, discussing avenues tried, how to go about getting in touch with coaches, visiting schools & such. I think the larger clubs have started working on establishing a better path for college coach exposure, but i often found myself recommending to other parents who had questions, to visit the old forum & gain some insight.

I hope everyone's kids stay healthy & to have a positive new forum & season.


----------



## Cleansheets (Aug 1, 2016)

This is terrible! I can't believe someone would do something like this. As an out of state member(NTX) I always liked you guys forum and thought it was better than ours in many ways. Good luck getting the new forum up and running. You guys will have things back to normal in no time.


----------



## espola (Aug 6, 2016)

A new amusement that comes with the new forum --

Watching someone with multiple accounts post a message, realize he has done it using the wrong identity, delete it, then post the same message with the identity he intended.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 7, 2016)

espola said:


> A new amusement that comes with the new forum --
> 
> Watching someone with multiple accounts post a message, realize he has done it using the wrong identity, delete it, then post the same message with the identity he intended.


ZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## espoola (Aug 9, 2016)

espola said:


> A new amusement that comes with the new forum --
> 
> Watching someone with multiple accounts post a message, realize he has done it using the wrong identity, delete it, then post the same message with the identity he intended.


That never, ever, never, ever, ever, happens.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Aug 9, 2016)

espoola said:


> That never, ever, never, ever, ever, happens.


I agree.
It never happens.


----------



## nononono (Aug 10, 2016)

espola said:


> A new amusement that comes with the new forum --
> 
> Watching someone with multiple accounts post a message, realize he has done it using the wrong identity, delete it, then post the same message with the identity he intended.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 26, 2016)

Dom, Love the new SCSF Banner!!  Very nice design.


----------



## genesis (Sep 9, 2016)

Putin!


----------



## BOBBYG (Sep 16, 2016)

That Sucks! Love the new look


----------



## espola (Sep 23, 2016)

What happened to edit?


----------

